# Ein Paar Fragen



## Duggi (6 November 2008)

Hallo,
ich habe ein paar Fragen an euch und hoffe ihr (könnt) mir die folgenden fragen beantworten:

1. Welcher Unterschied besteht zwischen RUN und RUN- P?
2. Das AS enthält keine Batterie. Was geschieht mit dem  
    Anwendungsprogramm, falls die AS
2.1 bei anstehender Netzspannung in den Stop – Betrieb geschaltet wird?
2.2 eine Unterbrechung der Netzspannung erfährt?
2.3 bei anstehender Netzspannung in RUN-Stop-Run geschaltet wird?
3. Das AS enthält keine Batterie. Was geschieht mit dem Anwenderprogramm, falls die AS 
3.1 bei anstehender Netzspannung in den Stop – Betrieb geschaltet wird?
3.2 eine Unterbrechung der Netzspannung erfährt?
3.3 bei anstehender Netzspannung in RUN-Stop-Run geschaltet wird?
4. Warum sind für Ausschaltvorgänge Öffner einzusetzen?
5. Welchen Vorteil Bringt die externe Verriegelung?
6. Welcher Unterschied besteht zwischen Ausgang und Merker?
7. Woran erkennt man in der AWL, in FUP und in KOP ob 1Operand auf 0 der         
    abgefragt werden muss?

Oder könnte ihr mein eine pdf schicken,wo das drin steht, konnte sie nicht finden.

Und sind die folgenden Abkürzungen richtig?
AS	Aktor-Sensor
SV	Zeitfunktion
CPU	Central Processing Unit
DE	Digitaler Eingang
DA	Digitaler Ausgang
AE	Analoger Eingang
AA	Analoger Ausgang
OB	Organisationsbaustein
FC	Funktion
FB	Funktionsbaustein
DB	Datenbaustein
PAE	Peripherie-Abbild der Eingänge
PAA	Peripherie-Abbild der Ausgänge


Schonmal vielen Dank im vorraus


----------



## Sockenralf (6 November 2008)

Hallo,

steht das in den Kursunterlagen nicht drinn? 

Im Unterricht nicht aufgepasst? 
Bis wann soll die Hausaufgabe denn fertig sein?  *ROFL*



MfG


----------



## vierlagig (6 November 2008)

[ernst gemeinte hinweise]
ausbildungsunterlagen: http://www.automation.siemens.com/fea/html_00/down_module.htm
forumssuche: http://www.sps-forum.de/search.php
siemens-support: http://support.automation.siemens.com
[/ernst gemeinte hinweise]

[hohn - spott - missachtung]
alter, denkst du wirklich wir machen dir hier deine hausaufgaben? kann doch nich wahr sein, wie wärs, wenn du gleich bei suche&biete annoncierst, dass du einen brauchst, der deine prüfung macht ... ich würde mich auch auf diese annonce bewerben - wird aber nicht billig!

welches lehrjahr? jetz sag bitte erstes, alles andere würde mich enttäuschen!
[/hohn - spott - missachtung]


----------



## Duggi (6 November 2008)

@Sockenralf:
ich habe keine kursunterlagen.
der lehrer hat uns einen zettel mir 12 fragen gegeben und die meisten antworten finden wir im internet meint er.
bis montag^^

@vierlagig:
12. klasse

ich werde mir die links mal angucken,danke^^


----------



## Sockenralf (6 November 2008)

Duggi schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich habe ein paar Fragen an euch und hoffe ihr (könnt) mir die folgenden fragen beantworten:
> 
> 1. Welcher Unterschied besteht zwischen RUN und RUN- P?
> ...


 


Antworten sind oben eingefügt

MfG


----------



## forendiva (6 November 2008)

*1.* Welcher Unterschied besteht zwischen RUN und RUN- P?

Das -P

*2.* Das AS enthält keine Batterie. Was geschieht mit dem
Anwendungsprogramm, falls die AS
*2.1* bei anstehender Netzspannung in den Stop – Betrieb geschaltet wird?

es macht sich nen Kaffee und wartet bis der Trottel wieder kommt und in RUN schaltet

*2.2* eine Unterbrechung der Netzspannung erfährt?

geht Kaffe trinken, auswärts, hier gibt es nichts mehr zu tun

*2.3* bei anstehender Netzspannung in RUN-Stop-Run geschaltet wird?

dreht durch, was soll das hin und her?

*3.* Das AS enthält keine Batterie. Was geschieht mit dem Anwenderprogramm, falls die AS

das ist die selbe dämliche Frage wie oben, abschreiben wirste doch hinbekommen!

ok, ok, ich mach mal das k weg.

*3.1* bei anstehender Netzspannung in den Stop – Betrieb geschaltet wird?

macht sich nen Kaffee und schlaucht bei der Batterie ne Kippe

*3.2* eine Unterbrechung der Netzspannung erfährt?

muß sich gegen Annäherungsversuche der Batterie zur wehr setzen

*3.3* bei anstehender Netzspannung in RUN-Stop-Run geschaltet wird?

schmeißt die Batterie raus, irgendjemand muß die Konsequenzen tragen

*4.* Warum sind für Ausschaltvorgänge Öffner einzusetzen?

nun, warum leckt sich der Hund die Eier ist eine ähnlich tiefgreifend philosophische Frage

*5.* Welchen Vorteil Bringt die externe Verriegelung?

keinen, es ist lediglich eine Krücke aus alten Zeiten, intern reicht immer dicke!

*6.* Welcher Unterschied besteht zwischen Ausgang und Merker?

keiner, zwei Worte für das selbe Ding, welches sowieso bedeutungslos ist.

*7.* Woran erkennt man in der AWL, in FUP und in KOP ob 1 Operand auf 0 der
abgefragt werden muss?

das weiß weder AWL, FUP noch KOP und da die Batterie, die für die Sache verantwortlich ist erst rausgeschmissen wurde weil irgendson Depp das Programm gereizt hat geht die CPU in STOP, muß zur Reparatur gebracht werden, am besten mit dem Taxi, sonst ist sie eingeschnappt und läßt den Onkel von S nicht unter ihren Rock gucken, da muß dann nämlich die neue Batterie für die Erkennung der Operanden eingesetzt werden. Das ganze dauert ungefähr drei Wochen, kostet ca. 1800€ und die Batterie hat eine Einarbeitungszeit von 6 Monaten bis sie sichen erkennt, wer fragt.



*AS* Aktor-Sensor - jawoll, das sind die mit der Batterie


----------



## Duggi (6 November 2008)

Sockenralf schrieb:
			
		

> 3. Das AS enthält keine Batterie. Was geschieht mit dem Anwenderprogramm, falls die AS
> 3.1 bei anstehender Netzspannung in den Stop – Betrieb geschaltet wird?
> 3.2 eine Unterbrechung der Netzspannung erfährt?
> 3.3 bei anstehender Netzspannung in RUN-Stop-Run geschaltet wird?
> Hatten wir das nicht gerade?????



sry,hab mich da vertippt
Das AS enthält eine Batterie


----------



## Sockenralf (6 November 2008)

Duggi schrieb:


> sry,hab mich da vertippt
> Das AS enthält eine Batterie


 
Hallo,

3.1 - 3.3:
NIX  




MfG


----------



## rostiger Nagel (6 November 2008)

forendiva schrieb:


> das weiß weder AWL, FUP noch KOP und da die Batterie, die für die Sache verantwortlich ist erst rausgeschmissen wurde weil irgendson Depp das Programm gereizt hat geht die CPU in STOP, muß zur Reparatur gebracht werden, am besten mit dem Taxi, sonst ist sie eingeschnappt und läßt den Onkel von S nicht unter ihren Rock gucken, da muß dann nämlich die neue Batterie für die Erkennung der Operanden eingesetzt werden. Das ganze dauert ungefähr drei Wochen, kostet ca. 1800€ und die Batterie hat eine Einarbeitungszeit von 6 Monaten bis sie sichen erkennt, wer fragt.
> 
> 
> 
> *AS* Aktor-Sensor - jawoll, das sind die mit der Batterie


 
...was soll ich mit der alten CPU, ist ja eh in Stop...aber das Geld nehme ich...!


----------



## Duggi (6 November 2008)

Sockenralf schrieb:
			
		

> AS Aktor-Sensor
> --> Automatisierungsgerät



bist du dir da sicher?
ich habe grad gelesen,das AG automatierungsgerät ist


----------



## vierlagig (6 November 2008)

Duggi schrieb:


> bist du dir da sicher?
> ich habe grad gelesen,das AG automatierungsgerät ist



aber *a*utomatisierungs*s*ystem sollte passen

is aber doch alles recht theoretisch, du wirst, wenn du hier mal bißchen stöberst, schnell merken, dass der praktiker eher mal von der CPU spricht, wenn er die zentral baugruppe meint ... manch einer sagt auch schweinekiste, dreckskasten oder verfluchtes mistding


----------



## rostiger Nagel (6 November 2008)

*was ist für eine Schule?*

Hallo Duggi,
sag mal ist das wirklich schon Stoff einer normalen Schule?
Oder seit ihr schon so weit das ihr mit der Berufsausbildung anfangt.
Was ist das den für eine Schulart...?

gruss Helmut


----------



## Duggi (6 November 2008)

Ne,Fachgymnasium Informatik
In der 11. haben wir bisschen C++ und Java gemacht und nun fangen wir mit SPS an.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (6 November 2008)

...meine güte was heut zu tage schon alles im Lehrplan steht, ich glaube es kaum...macht es dir den ein wenig spaß...?
Lass dich auf jeden fall hier von den Antworten nicht abschrecken...wir sind so.

gruss Helmut


----------



## vierlagig (6 November 2008)

Reparatur schrieb:


> Lass dich auf jeden fall hier von den Antworten nicht abschrecken...wir sind so.



häh  ... bis jetz noch keine abschreckende antwort gelesen oder bin ich schon betriebsblind?


----------



## rostiger Nagel (6 November 2008)

...mir hätte das schon gereicht...bin halt sehr sensibel.


----------



## mclear (6 November 2008)

Na Prost Mahlzeit....

Da hat man mal wieder das Live-Beispiel wie verquer unser Bildungssystem ist.  

    1. Was haben denn diese dusseligen Fragen mit Informatik zu tun????

und

    2. Völlig klar: Um was richtig gut zu lernen und zu verstehen, überspring ich natürlich die Grundlagen und historische Entwicklung und fang erstmal mit den grad noch aktuellen Hochsprachen an, um dann wenn ich dies so lala behersche  im Urschleim zu wühlen*ROFL*

Sorry, das musste mal gesagt werden....

Gruß mclear


----------



## Duggi (6 November 2008)

naja,wenn man noch keinen Plan von nichts hat,dann ist das ziemlich öde
wenn du so eine antwort wie von forendiva meinst, sowas überlese ich gerne

Da kann ich dir nur Recht geben mclear
Das Frage ich mich auch, so viel unnützes Zeugs wie wir lernen


----------



## Ralle (6 November 2008)

Na ja, das denken alle Lernenden (mich eingeschlossen) irgendwann mal. Später stellt sich mitunter heraus, daß man doch so einiges gebrauchen kann. Also immer schön dran bleiben.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (7 November 2008)

mclear schrieb:


> Na Prost Mahlzeit....
> 
> Da hat man mal wieder das Live-Beispiel wie verquer unser Bildungssystem ist.
> 
> ...


 
@mc clear, (wenn ich mal ein bisschen darüber nachdenke)
so schlimm finde ich das nicht einen Abiturienten für Fachinformatik mal zu zeigen was es so alles gibt. Ich denke es geht darum um den Schülern zu zeigen wie die Ausprägungen der Berufsgruppen sind und bestimmt nicht die Berufsausbildung vorzuziehen. Informatik ist ja auch schon ein breites Feld: Programmiere ich später Maschinen, Computerspiele oder ziehe ich nur Netzwerkkabel (natürlich mit abgeschlossenen Studium)
Somit wird der Schüler unterstützt später den richtigen Beruf oder Studiums Weg zu finden.

gruß Helmut


----------



## mclear (7 November 2008)

Ich hab ja auch nicht gesagt das es "schlimm" ist alle Facetten der Informatik / Technik / Physik auszuleuchten.

Ich meinte eigentlich das Krümelkackerei um eine Batterie in einer antiken Steuerung im Anschluß an das Erlernen von höheren Programmiersprachen vielleicht ein wenig verdreht ist.

Ich denke es ist immer wichtig auch Zusammenhänge zu vermitteln. Zumindest ist es bei mir so, dass ich viel besser begreife wenn ich einen Bezug zum zu vermittelnden Wissen habe.

Daher wäre also IMHO richtig:

Jahr 1 Fachoberschule - Wissensstand = 0 
--> Grundlagen lernen, wie hat alles angefangen, was waren die Ziele, wo die Grenzen

Jahr 2 Fachoberschule - Wissensstand = 20% (die aber überaus wichtig sind)
--> kennenlernen und Anwenden von Methoden mit denen die Ziele von damals spielend erreicht werden können und neue Ziele aufzeigen

Das nenne ich motivierende Lernweise. Kein Wunder das oft behauptet wird 





> "so viel unnützes Zeugs wie wir lernen"


 braucht keiner. Ohne Zuammenhang ist es halt schwer...


----------



## benthebach (11 Juli 2017)

Duggi schrieb:


> bist du dir da sicher?
> ich habe grad gelesen,das AG automatierungsgerät ist



AS steht für Automatisierungs System, also ein Controller.
Sie kommuniziert über den Anlagenbus mit sogenannten OS Operator Systemen, ES Engineering Systemen, anderen AS u.s.w.
Bezeichnung Automatisierungsgerät passt also für deinen Kontext.

Gruß Benjamin


----------



## KingHelmer (12 Juli 2017)

Mensch Benjamin, 

dich könnte man hierfür schon fast wegen Nekrophilie verknacken.
Einen Thread von 2008 ausgraben 

Gruß, 
Flo

PS: AS steht für so einiges. Als *A*blauf*S*prache würde ich es auch durchgehen lassen


----------

